# culinary school



## luvs (Jun 4, 2005)

i'm applying! my appointment with the addmissions dept. is tuesday. i would be going into general culinary, since pastry arts don't really interest me.
i've been hemming and hawing over whether i want to be a doctor or a chef for 6 years now, and finally decided that a career in culinary arts is what i really want. i'm an excellent cook, and figure i should go for what i love the most.
i might go to school for that, then save up some money to put myself through med school and residency later on in life.
i also plan on opening up a restaurant after i graduate. you guys will have to come try my food!


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 4, 2005)

Congradulations, Luvs
You'll make a wonderful chef!!!!
good luck to you and have lots of fun!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 4, 2005)

Luvs that's great!  Paul and I will try to make it for
opening night.  Can we reserve the best seat in the house??


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh Luvs...good for you!!! 
If I were young and able, I'd do the same. 

There was a time in my life when I chose horticulture over cooking...I've always wished I could have done both.


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks, guys.
pds, i'll have my waitstaff put you at the best table we have!
i'm so happy!


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh Luvs congratulations.     I wish you all the luck and wishes for a wonderful career in something that you enjoy doing.  Please when you have the time keep in touch with us and let us know how it is going.  AND once you are ready to open up your restaurant maybe some of us can come to your opening.  You know to throw food, kick the waiters, insult the chefs, that sort of thing.     Just teasing, honest!!!!!


----------



## Lugaru (Jun 5, 2005)

No way luv's... this is the best news I've heard all day (In the 20 minutes I've been awake...). I hope you have as much fun as other people I know who went.


----------



## Spice1133 (Jun 5, 2005)

Luvs, thats fantastic.  I wish you the best.  You will do very well.  Wish I had done the same.  Too late is a very sad thing to realize.


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks, guys. to constanse and spice, you're not too old! i don't plan on beginning a pre-med program till i'm 35. i'll be around 46 when i graduate from my residency if i do opt for becoming a physician.


----------



## middie (Jun 5, 2005)

luvs congrats !! you'll do great ! a big hug from me to you for good luck


----------



## kadesma (Jun 5, 2005)

ay to go Luv's  may all good things come your way..

kadesma


----------



## Ardge (Jun 5, 2005)

Good for you Luvs. Go get that degree. What school are you thinking on going to?


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

thanks, guys.
ardge, i'm gonna be going to pittsburgh culinary school (a le corden bleu school) if i get accepted, but i plan on moving down to the beach in florida, so i'll probably end up transferring out to a new school.
i just can't wait to make some money so i can go to med school and open a restaurant.


----------



## mitch_the_chef (Jun 5, 2005)

*Omg!*

 Your just going into culinary school now? The way you talk on the site I thought you were already an executive chef. Well good luck to you, I know that you will make a wonderful chef, with a wonderful restaurant. You must Re-post, I will make my way down to Pittsburgh I believe? Or maybe it will be Florida then. Either way im going down there, and by then I will be a little bit older. Anyways see you then !

                                        Adios.<Is that spelled correctly?


----------



## luvs (Jun 5, 2005)

why, thank you, mitch! you made my day with that comment.
i hope to see you some day at my restaurant. your meal will be on the house.
i have been in the kitchen since i was about 6... 8????; my Parents used to just let me make anything i wanted to. the first recipe i created was 'cheesy nut balls', lol. i smushed American cheese singles and chopped peanuts up and served them to my Aunt. (hey, don't laugh, lol, i was only 6, 8 maybe!) i also made french onion dip w/ minced onion, cream cheese, milk, and i forget what else the first night they let me 'cook'.


----------



## Ardge (Jun 6, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thanks, guys.
> ardge, i'm gonna be going to pittsburgh culinary school (a le corden bleu school) if i get accepted, but i plan on moving down to the beach in florida, so i'll probably end up transferring out to a new school.
> i just can't wait to make some money so i can go to med school and open a restaurant.


 
Good luck! I went through a Le Cordon Bleu education myself. If it is anything like the school I went through here in Chicago, I can tell you first hand it will be the most intensive training you will ever have in your life. (It sure was for me. It was my 3rd college degree.) 

Some tips I can lend are as follows:

*1) ALWAYS be respectful.* You'll be surprised at how some students treat eachother and the Chef. You'd swear you're back in high school. Never be lumped into those people. 

*2) ALWAYS have your jacket fully buttoned.* That crest you'll be wearing on your jacket is something special.  It is an honor. Read into the history of it. You'll be proud to be in uniform.

*3) Take notes like crazy!*  You may have made Bechamel 10000 times before, but you can guarante that you'll be quizzed on how much nutmeg goes into it.

*4) NEVER skip class.*  I went 7 days a week my last semester.

*5) ALWAYS remember you're only as good as your last plate.*  Try your best each and every time.

And have fun too!!!!!!!

I wish the best of luck to you. I so long to be back there once again. I graduated 2 years ago this month. I used to dread the days when you were graded on plates. I miss them now.  I really do.  I wrote the Executive Chef of my school and told him that.  He wrote me back saying that he knew I would.


Good luck!!!!!!
RJ


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks for the pointers, ardge. i knew you'd know what you're talking about. 
grrrrr, too bad it's like high school. i LOVED high school, but the silly gossip was rampant. i hated that nonsense.
i don't really plan on taking notes. i took 2 yrs. of a biology class that was based primarily on notes; that was the basis of the class. i ended up not only having A+ grades, but was one of the top 2 students out of all the biology classes, and i think there were 5 classes that i was competing with.
i used to fight with this other guy to be the 'valedictorian' of the classes, lol. 
can't wait to get to culinary school.


----------



## Ardge (Jun 6, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i just can't wait to make some money so i can go to med school and open a restaurant.


 
Here's hoping you have a few bank accounts stuffed with cash somewhere. You're in the wrong business if you think you're gonna make some "med school / open a restaurant" money right away. The degrees get you nothing except pride. Right now, I am so broke, I can't even pay attention.

Bills Bills Bills. I owe... I owe... so it's off to work I go.  

Here's hoping you can be the next Food Network star.  

RJ


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

lol, ardge, i know i'll be poor once i graduate. but med school is my true aspiration, as much as i want to go through the culinary aspects of things.
i'll make it; i'm a strong gal.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 6, 2005)

if you become a surgeon, i guess it's all just different kinds of meat slicing, huh luvs?? 

good luck kiddo. i know you'll be a success at whatever you set your mind to do...


----------



## luvs (Jun 6, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if you become a surgeon, i guess it's all just different kinds of meat slicing, huh luvs??
> 
> good luck kiddo. i know you'll be a success at whatever you set your mind to do...


 
thanks, bucky. you're the best.
i'm not looking into becoming a surgeon, lol; just a regular MD, but i'll probably still get to use the scalpel!


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2005)

update on this long story, lol.
i am going for my new appointment today. things got put off; i didn't make it to my initial appointment. but if this all works out, i can't even say how happy i'd be. just thrilled. dunno if i want anything more than to be a chef.


----------



## callie (Jun 30, 2005)

Good luck at your appointment today!!!  We'll be anxious to hear how it went!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 30, 2005)

Woo-Hoo! Congrats! 

Another tip - buy some VERY comfortable shoes - check out the various clogs - I wear Dansko and love 'em - and they don't slip on wet floors!


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks, guys!
marm, i looked into clogs quite some time ago. here's what i think i want:
http://catalog.birkenstockcentral.com/cgi-bin/VirtualCatalog3/CatalogMgr.pl?cartID=b-3688&SearchField=partnumber&SearchFor=^51098$&template=Htx/template-b.htx


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 30, 2005)

Luvs, best of luck to you.  It's wonderful to see that you are going after your goals.  Keep us updated.


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks, abj.
i had to reschedule.
i missed my appointment. 
i had an allergic reaction AGAIN right around when we should have been leaving for my appoinment. (i had an allergic reaction so bad the other night my Parents decided to call an ambulance.) 
all is well, now, but i'm really upset that i missed my appointment.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 30, 2005)

Luvs - Danskos are cheaper  ; and I seem to remember a couple of chefs I worked with who had Berkies and they slid all over the place. You also want to look at a clog with a closed heel - better protection in the kitchen, where there may be falling knives, hot grease, and who knows what splashing on your foot.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 4, 2005)

Great luvs. Congradulations and best wishes.


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 4, 2005)

Best of luck, Loves!  Hugs coming your way


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 5, 2005)

Good luck with that Luvs. You could do what my nephew wants to do.  He wants to become a chef on a cruise ship. As soon as his arm gets better (he is the one whose arm was ripped almost all the way off in Iraq a few months ago--last I heard he can lift 5 pounds, and it may be more by now), he plans to go to culinary school in Europe.  

I know you will do great!

 Barbara


----------

